# Anyone Shoot One of These? (Gearhead Archery)



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

Not me...just a pic i found online of Daniel Lee Martin. I read that him and Julie are now shooting these on Brotherhood Outdoors.


----------



## MOBIGBUCKS (Aug 12, 2006)

Good god thats ugly!!! 

Looks like its from transformers or something.


----------



## trsmith1818 (Aug 15, 2012)

What are the claimed advantages of the dual risers? Does seem to can any IBO speed over other bows


----------



## AlphaburnerEBR (Aug 27, 2011)

seems like the risers would have no torque but also seems heavier


----------



## birder4life (Feb 27, 2013)

they sure are proud of it based on the MSRP. especially for a bow that only come in one draw-length (well two if you include both models they make) and has 0 adjustment for draw-length or weight. 

So in answer to question no I haven't shot one and unless they cut the price by 80% or so I probably wont. I could see it being useful for use in one of those mini ground blinds that is a chair with blind that folds across the top of it. but for normal shooting I don't see it comparing well to longer ata bows.


----------



## grander (Mar 19, 2009)

Is that what it takes for new bow innovation?


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Ugly little spud, isn't it? For the man who has everything......a $1249 toy bow "for extreme situations". :dontknow:


----------



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

Definitely not putting down my Mathews for one. I just thought it looked like something out of a movie rather than a hunting bow.


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

Alaska at heart said:


> Ugly little spud, isn't it? For the man who has everything......a $1249 toy bow "for extreme situations". :dontknow:


Hahah ugly spud for sure. I won't file it under my "must have" things.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

That thing's so bulky you could stalk right up to something and it couldn't even see you! Lol


----------



## anon (Dec 19, 2010)

Hard to tell from that picture but its super short. I think it's main draw is supposed to be a short blind-bow kinda like the liberty archery bow. Here's a video that shows it in scale.

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTUX0kJkkxU*


----------



## GrimReaper365 (Nov 22, 2014)

Not only is it ugly and bulky but the sights are between the risers and talk about serious blind spots.


----------



## GrimReaper365 (Nov 22, 2014)

From the video it looks like u adjust the draw length by lengthening the string loop


----------



## jbra (Mar 21, 2007)

I think it's an interesting concept, is like to shoot one and judge for myself before passing judgement. I mean honestly, it's no more ugly than any PSE.


----------



## apparitionrob (Jan 6, 2011)

I could see showing up at a local 3d shoot with that thing, instant conversation starter


----------



## Mainefella (May 25, 2013)

apparitionrob said:


> I could see showing up at a local 3d shoot with that thing, instant conversation starter


I suppose that would work if you were that eager for human interaction.....or you would just get a lot of weird looks.


----------



## nogoodreezen (Jul 20, 2010)

At first I thought it was a new Mathews waffle bow! Someone put a lot of time and money into designing a bow destined to fail.


----------



## apparitionrob (Jan 6, 2011)

Mainefella said:


> I suppose that would work if you were that eager for human interaction.....or you would just get a lot of weird looks.


ha ha without a doubt. You would be asking for getting harassed the entire time on the course.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Not even if they were FREE!


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

MOBIGBUCKS said:


> Good god thats ugly.


The bow looks weird too.


----------



## FrArchery (Jan 24, 2014)

I've shot them. Weight is ok for the size. No vibe and quiet, but they adjust draw length by giving you a longer trigger release. So your peep is way out and seems so small unless they make an inch peep some day!

They wanted me to be a dealer, they just aren't worth the price in my opinion. Eventually I think they will drop the price


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

$1300 "thing"
$15 sight. 
Makes sense

Someone should let him know he doesn't need to shoot a draw length an inch too long, it's not going to add speed lol


----------



## Ol' red beard (Sep 2, 2013)

Might shoot it but never buy it


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

GearHead should have stuck with their 500 fps crossbow!
Their crossbows were awesome, for those you like crossbows.


----------



## Deermats (Aug 15, 2013)

Seriously ugly like a hoyt


----------



## Lone Bow (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks like somebody glued two Mathews together...


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

I wonder where they got the idea for the cutouts in the riser?


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

I like it .light and short with a shoot through riser .might be a very steady short bow.i will have to shoot one


----------



## C Eugene (May 21, 2013)

Might be fun to shoot, but I wouldn't buy one. You can get a heck of a bow at that price point.


----------



## ajsnack (May 11, 2011)

On their site they also have extended releases to extend the draw length...for $125 a pop.


----------



## DaJuice (Apr 26, 2015)

I shot one at my local shop yesterday for the heck of it. It was different! I felt as if I was not holding it steady which I was expecting with an 18" axle to axle and light weight but I put a volley of 5 arrows into a 4" group at 20 yards. Considering it was not dialed in perfectly for me and I was using their extended release to get the draw length I was actually impressed. I didn't like the peep being so far out in front of me as it was not big enough to see the sight properly at that distance. I also don't think I'd like dealing with a release with an uber long shaft in the field. I can see the allure of a small, light package for hiking into a hunt though.


----------



## tlfw (Nov 16, 2010)

I would accept a 4" group from 80 yards...not 20. What does it weigh? Don't like the draw length adjustment. I think I stick to what is working for me and see where this goes....


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

Siamese twins born by a Mathews


----------



## Mike_melton (Jul 30, 2014)

It is neat I would like to see what they come up with in 5 years


----------



## batsonbe (Nov 29, 2012)

Ugly, glad I don't have to see that thing more than I am going to choose to do so.


----------



## xpedition (Mar 26, 2015)

I want to shake the hand of the designer of that bow and congratulate him on making the ugliest bow ever created, oh and the dumbest design. Someone over thought that idea a bit. Imo


----------



## trpkovski (Apr 19, 2015)

The pattern is not the same as Mathews they have a patent on DIAMOND pattern. Also it is not TWO MMathews glued together. The bow has two parallel riser plates that make the riser
stronger than any bow ever made. The riser on all other bows flex since they are a single piece. The Gearhead is a military grade bow that is as strong or stronger than any bow ever
produced. Hopefully you get to shoot one someday and might see what I am talking about. Thanks for comments


----------



## trpkovski (Apr 19, 2015)

The dual riser plates make the riser have no flex and super rigid makes the bow very accurate. All other compound bows with single risers flex and twist. The gearhead dual parallel riser plates make the riser the strongest riser ever built on a compound bow, plus it is made from 7075 T6 Aluminum. Hope you get a chance to shoot one.


----------



## trpkovski (Apr 19, 2015)

xpedition said:


> I want to shake the hand of the designer of that bow and congratulate him on making the ugliest bow ever created, oh and the dumbest design. Someone over thought that idea a bit. Imo


I am designer and inventor of the GEARHEAD BOW came across your comments thanks much appreciated......:zip:

I am ok with the ugliest bow comment that is your opinion. I am sorry that you are too stupid to understand what it is. It has TWO riser plates that are parallel and make the riser very rigid and almost impossible to twist or flex. The Gearhead bow is one of the strongest compound bow ever built and it is rock solid. Also, the bow has zero hand shock and is very accurate. The bow also is the only compound bow that can convert from right to left handed in minutes without a bow press. I have invented many products and have a number of patents and have sold a number of them into numerous industries. I will pass on shaking your hand buddy. Since it is new and different it must be wrong.


----------



## trpkovski (Apr 19, 2015)

DaJuice said:


> I shot one at my local shop yesterday for the heck of it. It was different! I felt as if I was not holding it steady which I was expecting with an 18" axle to axle and light weight but I put a volley of 5 arrows into a 4" group at 20 yards. Considering it was not dialed in perfectly for me and I was using their extended release to get the draw length I was actually impressed. I didn't like the peep being so far out in front of me as it was not big enough to see the sight properly at that distance. I also don't think I'd like dealing with a release with an uber long shaft in the field. I can see the allure of a small, light package for hiking into a hunt though.


1

Thanks for the post and you actually were able to shoot one and post your opinion. I am not sure what your draw length is and what model you shot. We make two models the T18 with a 25" dl and a T20 with a 27" dl. If you want to shorten the release you could have shot the T20 and with a 29inch draw you would only have a 2" extended release. As far as peep goes I use a 1/4" and am able to shoot tight groups with T18 at 60yds. I prefer the T18 even though I have a 29" dl since I do a lot of hunts that I take bow a long way in. I also find that I am very accurate with bow even though it is small it balances easily. Again, hopefully you can try a T20 may fit you better.


----------



## trpkovski (Apr 19, 2015)

FrArchery said:


> I've shot them. Weight is ok for the size. No vibe and quiet, but they adjust draw length by giving you a longer trigger release. So your peep is way out and seems so small unless they make an inch peep some day!
> 
> They wanted me to be a dealer, they just aren't worth the price in my opinion. Eventually I think they will drop the price


. 

Thanks for the post. The bow is ONLY 2.9lbs one of the lightest and smallest every made. As you said NO VIBE and QUIET. By having the peep away from your face and eye it acts like a
rear IRON sight on a gun. I am SUPER accurate with this bow and would not waste my time coming out with something that could not perform the same or better than what is available on market. This bow market is very competitive and pound for pound and size this bow performs. The bow also comes with a military grade pack included with bow in the price. The bow is made in the USA with the highest grade materials we could find. If you want it cheaper let go make it in CHINA buddy...........................................


----------



## FrArchery (Jan 24, 2014)

trpkovski said:


> .
> 
> Thanks for the post. The bow is ONLY 2.9lbs one of the lightest and smallest every made. As you said NO VIBE and QUIET. By having the peep away from your face and eye it acts like a
> rear IRON sight on a gun. I am SUPER accurate with this bow and would not waste my time coming out with something that could not perform the same or better than what is available on market. This bow market is very competitive and pound for pound and size this bow performs. The bow also comes with a military grade pack included with bow in the price. The bow is made in the USA with the highest grade materials we could find. If you want it cheaper let go make it in CHINA buddy...........................................


You can not torque a gun like you can a bow That is why the 2 anchor points help in accuracy. You cannot get 2 anchor points shooting that bow. 

Another thing is what are the bows finished with? Kolorfusion?


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

trpkovski said:


> .
> 
> Thanks for the post. The bow is ONLY 2.9lbs one of the lightest and smallest every made. As you said NO VIBE and QUIET. By having the peep away from your face and eye it acts like a
> rear IRON sight on a gun. I am SUPER accurate with this bow and would not waste my time coming out with something that could not perform the same or better than what is available on market. This bow market is very competitive and pound for pound and size this bow performs. The bow also comes with a military grade pack included with bow in the price. The bow is made in the USA with the highest grade materials we could find. If you want it cheaper let go make it in CHINA buddy...........................................


Seriously you shouldn't take stuff so personally.


----------



## trpkovski (Apr 19, 2015)

FrArchery said:


> You can not torque a gun like you can a bow That is why the 2 anchor points help in accuracy. You cannot get 2 anchor points shooting that bow.
> 
> Another thing is what are the bows finished with? Kolorfusion?


The bows are finished with a HARD COAT MIL-3 anodizing all parts. As far as anchor points I have never shot with a kisser button and have never put the string on my nose. I know it
is not what you are used to but I can assure you I am very accurate. I usually struggle with LEFT to RIGHT variations on long shots. I noticed with that since I do NOT touch the string with my face and bow is away from me I am more accurate with long distance than I have ever been. Again, I have invented a lot of stuff and have sold patents into this industry for a number of years and decided to come out with this because it is so accurate. I assure you I have better things to do. I understand bow people are difficult but I have fit about 500 people with the bow and the usual response is a WOW or a smile. It shoots as smooth and quiet as any top bow ever built. Since it is so small there is NOTHING to make noise or vibrate.
Yes you can torque the bow as with any bow even with 5 anchor points you can torque a bow.....


----------



## trpkovski (Apr 19, 2015)

maxx98 said:


> Seriously you shouldn't take stuff so personally.


I am not taking it personally otherwise I would be stating negative. I am stating facts and trying to clear up confusion. I have yet to see someone shoot the bow and be unhappy just wish they get some facts straight. No problems I can handle it.


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

The Homemade Soap model.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Any IBO speed specs? 

Clever design but it seems like its a pretty short DL....its going to lose a lot of energy there


----------



## fountain (Jan 10, 2009)

double waffles!


----------



## trpkovski (Apr 19, 2015)

Beendare said:


> Any IBO speed specs?
> 
> Clever design but it seems like its a pretty short DL....its going to lose a lot of energy there


Please go to www.gearheadarchery.com to view specs and under picture section view game taken with T18 in past 4 months. The bow has either a 25" dl T18 or a 27" dl T20 and has
plenty of kinetic energy. No different than someone shooting any top brand bow with a draw length less than 30". People that have a 25" or 27" draw length take game. Think about it
if someone has a shorter draw length they should not go hunting. Most people have less than 30" and take all big game. YOU DO NOT NEED 30" draw to kill. The short compact bow is super quiet and allows you to get places and hunt in any position. both bows have over 60ft-lb of kinetic energy and can shoot a hunting setup at over 300fps. Hope this helps explain any concerns. Hope you get to shoot one. The draw length is adjusted with a special D Loop or a custom draw length extended release.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

trpkovski said:


> I am not taking it personally otherwise I would be stating negative. I am stating facts and trying to clear up confusion. I have yet to see someone shoot the bow and be unhappy just wish they get some facts straight. No problems I can handle it.


Really....calling folks stupid isn't taking it personally?

You might want to go sign up for some classes on how to treat potential customers....


----------



## FrArchery (Jan 24, 2014)

trpkovski said:


> The bows are finished with a HARD COAT MIL-3 anodizing all parts. As far as anchor points I have never shot with a kisser button and have never put the string on my nose. I know it
> is not what you are used to but I can assure you I am very accurate. I usually struggle with LEFT to RIGHT variations on long shots. I noticed with that since I do NOT touch the string with my face and bow is away from me I am more accurate with long distance than I have ever been. Again, I have invented a lot of stuff and have sold patents into this industry for a number of years and decided to come out with this because it is so accurate. I assure you I have better things to do. I understand bow people are difficult but I have fit about 500 people with the bow and the usual response is a WOW or a smile. It shoots as smooth and quiet as any top bow ever built. Since it is so small there is NOTHING to make noise or vibrate.
> Yes you can torque the bow as with any bow even with 5 anchor points you can torque a bow.....


I'm talking about the finish on the limbs, not the metal parts? Also is this dartons cam design you are using?


----------



## d-roy (Jul 21, 2015)

Didn't prime have a bow similar to this last year just not to the extreme that they took it. I know I saw one at the bow shop, I just can't remember what cimpany made it. If memory serves, it had a section of "dual riser" above the grip, but its been a while.


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

reylamb said:


> Really....calling folks stupid isn't taking it personally?
> 
> You might want to go sign up for some classes on how to treat potential customers....


 I assume this guy spent a good part of his life and some good part of his fortune and worked work long hours to bring his rather unique product to market. 
If I were him I'd probably take it kinda personally if someone who had never shot his bow spout off about it, calling it the* ugliest *bow, *dumbest* ever designed, etc.

That guy was obviously not a potential customer; in fact he went out of his way to sway the opinions of others who may be potential customers. That takes beans off the kids' dinner plates.
I thought he went easy on him.


----------



## trpkovski (Apr 19, 2015)

reylamb said:


> Really....calling folks stupid isn't taking it personally?
> 
> You might want to go sign up for some classes on how to treat potential customers....


I do not appreciate SUPER negative insults on this site. I only responded with equal insults to someone simply bashing a product they know nothing about to be cool on this site. 
Instead of talking about products and making useful comments it turns into a bashing contest. The IDIOT never shot the bow and simply insults
me and I can care less if this person buys the product. PLEASE LET THE BOW SPEAK FOR ITSELF. Go shoot one then respond..........................Thanks for you comment GENIUS.


----------



## trpkovski (Apr 19, 2015)

d-roy said:


> Didn't prime have a bow similar to this last year just not to the extreme that they took it. I know I saw one at the bow shop, I just can't remember what cimpany made it. If memory serves, it had a section of "dual riser" above the grip, but its been a while.


There are plenty of shoot thru riser designs. However, the Geahead bow has two continuous solid plates going full length of the bow making it super rigid and having no flex or torque of
riser. The bow also allows for the grip to be removed and simply flipped 180 to switch it from a right to left handed bow with power cables shifting to proper position. Only bow ever produced that has center shot that converts to a true left or right handed bow in minutes. Hope this helps answer question...


----------



## trpkovski (Apr 19, 2015)

FrArchery said:


> I'm talking about the finish on the limbs, not the metal parts? Also is this dartons cam design you are using?


The limbs are dipped and finished with a hard clear coat finish... And yes we have a license on the the two track cam from Darton as does Prime, Elite,Athens, Obsession, and a few
others. The main patents on Gearhead bow are the riser plates,size,conversion from right to left,and the release aid.

FYI. We tried KolorFusion but decided not to use


----------



## TheRiverBottom (Nov 12, 2013)

A guy puts some straps on a treestand and guys on here jiz their pants over it....a guy engineers a unique bow and people trash him and tell him not to take it personally. What a joke.


----------



## Diazonamide (Jul 22, 2013)

Based on the way that "PRO" is handling the bow (i.e., grip and anchor)....

I'll stick to my old fashion 2 limb bow.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

trpkovski said:


> Please go to www.gearheadarchery.com to view specs and under picture section view game taken with T18 in past 4 months. The bow has either a 25" dl T18 or a 27" dl T20 and has
> plenty of kinetic energy. No different than someone shooting any top brand bow with a draw length less than 30". People that have a 25" or 27" draw length take game. Think about it
> if someone has a shorter draw length they should not go hunting. Most people have less than 30" and take all big game. YOU DO NOT NEED 30" draw to kill. The short compact bow is super quiet and allows you to get places and hunt in any position. both bows have over 60ft-lb of kinetic energy and can shoot a hunting setup at over 300fps. Hope this helps explain any concerns. Hope you get to shoot one. The draw length is adjusted with a special D Loop or a custom draw length extended release.


As i said, clever design. 
I went to your website but all I can find is "Top speed numbers...335fps" well that doesn't tell anyone much without knowing arrow weight. You must have some chrono numbers from say an avg "70#, 27" DL with a 400gr arrow...a guy that put this much effort into has to have real world specs with 400ish gr hunting arrows at both 60# and 70#?

I don't expect the efficiency I get from my 30" DL....just want real world numbers. Its a good idea for a Lefty like me as I can swap it to let righty's shoot it....and the fixed DL is a good idea as you don't have to be tweaking/tuning for different DL's. Of course there is a trade off in lesser efficiency with the shorter DL for this feature....but thats the sacrifice for the more compact setup.


----------



## MonsterMadness (Sep 1, 2009)

No thanks. But to each his own


----------



## trpkovski (Apr 19, 2015)

Beendare said:


> As i said, clever design.
> I went to your website but all I can find is "Top speed numbers...335fps" well that doesn't tell anyone much without knowing arrow weight. You must have some chrono numbers from say an avg "70#, 27" DL with a 400gr arrow...a guy that put this much effort into has to have real world specs with 400ish gr hunting arrows at both 60# and 70#?
> 
> I don't expect the efficiency I get from my 30" DL....just want real world numbers. Its a good idea for a Lefty like me as I can swap it to let righty's shoot it....and the fixed DL is a good idea as you don't have to be tweaking/tuning for different DL's. Of course there is a trade off in lesser efficiency with the shorter DL for this feature....but thats the sacrifice for the more compact setup.


The T18 and T20 have a calculated IBO of about 330fps since draw lengths are limited. However, since the bow is so solid we can shoot either heavy or very light arrows and not damage bow or significantly increase noise. I personally shoot the 70 lb T20 with a 284grain at 317fps 100gr tip and a Gold Tip velocity 500 spine arrow at 25" length. If you want to shoot a 400 grain your speed will be about 280fps at 70lb pull and 27" DL. Our top speeds our what the bow can handle without damage to the bow. The bow is very rugged and tough
and we have done significant testing on both light arrows and dry-fire testing. The bow with a 400 grain arrow will shoot nicely and will be super quiet. Hope this helps answer your question. 60lb will be about 265fps at 400grain 27" dl


----------



## Tom_AZ (Mar 14, 2014)

Unique for sure. Thought they'd be a lot heavier


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

I'll pass.


----------



## miwai (Feb 18, 2004)

A guy who lives on Kauai and goes hunting with my friend is the inventor of this bow. He has the patent and demonstrated for us...even laid on the ground and shot the bow. Pretty neat that it fits in and comes with a backpack.


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

twice the waffles you could make.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

That bow looks like a good candidate for a Perry's No Peep Sight!


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

TheRiverBottom said:


> A guy puts some straps on a treestand and guys on here jiz their pants over it....a guy engineers a unique bow and people trash him and tell him not to take it personally. What a joke.


Boy you nailed that one...it does seem to be the AT way.


----------



## trpkovski (Apr 19, 2015)

the t18 is very nice in the field our pro staff shooter has taken plenty of game in past 4 months with no blind on the ground. Please go to www.gearheadarchery.com to view more photos. Once you shoot one you will understand that it shoots like a full size bow with no hand shock and super silent.


----------



## hillscreekkid (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks like fun. I would need to see the price come down or find a used one...


----------



## trpkovski (Apr 19, 2015)

the bow performs in the field it is a very rugged bow made for hunting. The accuracy of the bow is spot on......


----------



## liveoutdoorz (Sep 26, 2015)

Holy smokes!! I shot one of these today. It shoots way better than one would think. I found my new hunting bow!


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

I think it looks freaking cool, what is the reason for the limited fixed draw length? is it just that with that short of an ATA you are limited in how much string there is to pull? any chance you could go to an even bigger cam and have some adjustability?


----------



## trpkovski (Apr 19, 2015)

why3zx said:


> I think it looks freaking cool, what is the reason for the limited fixed draw length? is it just that with that short of an ATA you are limited in how much string there is to pull? any chance you could go to an even bigger cam and have some adjustability?


We made the absolute smallest shoot able bow that could made and purposely kept draw limited to keep arrows at 23 inch same size as overall length of bow. It all fits into a military pack. If we made the draw longer as we did on the T20 the bow and cams get bigger. The cam on both bows fully unwind and payout all the string they have. We have designed a very rugged bow that us super small and shoots like a top end full size bow and even with the short draw length we can shoot a hunting setup over 300fps. We may make a bigger bows in the future.


----------



## CjsPapa0504 (Dec 24, 2011)

Really interesting design. Not knocking it, just curious. 

If I see one in a shop I'll give a fair shake and shoot it. Price is a little steep for me, but interested to see how it does.


----------



## maukakane (Sep 27, 2015)

I wanted to start off by saying that I have read this whole thread before posting any comments. I think if you havnt actually had an opportunity to shoot one of these bows then u really shouldn't be passing judgement because u really have no grounds to speak but rather listen.
With that said, I do have one. Actually two, a 60#&70#. I accomplished a personal best with a 5


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

TheRiverBottom said:


> A guy puts some straps on a treestand and guys on here jiz their pants over it....a guy engineers a unique bow and people trash him and tell him not to take it personally. What a joke.


That's good... Too good, post of the year lol


----------



## trpkovski (Apr 19, 2015)

The T20 takes nice black bear complete pass thru. Another happy customer......


----------



## trpkovski (Apr 19, 2015)

Buck of a lifetime for another customer he says could not do.it without the T18 bow was in his lap and deer came in quick 25 yds down. This bow performs.... www.gearheadarchery.com


----------



## robampton (Nov 24, 2004)

TheRiverBottom said:


> A guy puts some straps on a treestand and guys on here jiz their pants over it....a guy engineers a unique bow and people trash him and tell him not to take it personally. What a joke.


Now that is both funny, and completely true.


----------



## maukakane (Sep 27, 2015)

maukakane said:


> I wanted to start off by saying that I have read this whole thread before posting any comments. I think if you havnt actually had an opportunity to shoot one of these bows then u really shouldn't be passing judgement because u really have no grounds to speak but rather listen.
> With that said, I do have one. Actually two, a 60#&70#. I accomplished a personal best with a 50 yard robin hood.
> I have also taken deer,sheep,goat,pig,turkey and quail. Every animal I have taken have been pass thrus with the exception of one. That one, I shot two deer with one shot. Accuracy, silence, stealth, strength, durability, and plenty enough kinetic energy. I have killed more animals than everyone who has one combined so I think I can say it's an awesome bow with a very well thought design. So for me, I would like to shake the hand of the designer cause he does know what he is doing! True it's not a bow for everyone, but if it ain't for you, how's about showing some dignity and respect for a guy who lives by his companies motto of "rethinking tradition". That is exactly what he has done and he has accomplished what he set out to do. Build something that no one else has done, a fast,accurate, silent, stable, strong, dependable short bow.


----------



## Rookhawk (Oct 4, 2015)

I had the privilige to shoot several Gearhead bows yesterday and I must say I was VERY impressed.

The bow is clearly built for agility, lightweight portability, strength and quiet. So will those attributes appeal to every archer? No. What's the bow for in my opinion? This bow may have many applications but it seems to me that one of the very best uses is for stalking deer, lying on a grassy hill behind a decoy, calling in bucks, or hunting the thick jess in Africa. There was absolutely no vibration or hand discomfort from shooting the 60 and 70 pound models. If you want to shoot 270 degrees around a tree stand or kill a deer at 20 yards shooting from your knees or kill a deer with plenty of draw room inside a ground blind...I'd take a close look at the product.

The biggest surprise with the Gearhead bows was that there IS an anchor point with them that is repeatable. The anchor point is not in the same location as your big ATA bow but with their extended release you could quickly find multiple anchor points that result in repeatable shooting. After playing with it, I understand how the guy on Youtube was able to get 80 yard groups of a few inches with practice...it is a real bow with a real purpose, not a toy.


----------



## Art Damage (Oct 21, 2015)

I shot this bow today at the local shop while I was waiting on some work to be done on mine and I was very impressed, very smooth and fun to shoot for sure. Didn't know what to expect but it was a nice experience.


----------



## Shooter514 (Mar 18, 2016)

I first shot this bow a year ago and I was skeptical at first but it blew me away. Three days ago I was given an offer for my old bow I could not resist so I sold it and got ahold of the guys at Gearhead Archery. They took care of me and now I am the VERY proud owner of a T20. Like most people that get a new bow, I have been shooting the hell out of it since I picked it up. I still can't believe how smooth, fast, light and accurate it is. I primarily hunt out of ground blinds and the short axle to axle size of the bow is awesome. Also, having a bow that fits in it's own backpack is very convenient. Do yourself a favor and go shoot one. Be careful though, you may want it.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

These bows do perform, we setup a T24 29/70 with the biggest valley possible, specialty archery peep and D-Loop in string with a FMJ 496 grain arrow on it. Chronoed 278 fps. In comparison we ran the same setup thru a Bowtech Prodigy in classic setting and got the same speeds. It maybe smaller, but packs the same punch (both bows have a 7" BH).


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Interesting, would fire a few arrows out of it. Doubt I would buy one but could see how it would be nice for ground hunting


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

KRONIIK said:


> I assume this guy spent a good part of his life and some good part of his fortune and worked work long hours to bring his rather unique product to market.
> If I were him I'd probably take it kinda personally if someone who had never shot his bow spout off about it, calling it the* ugliest *bow, *dumbest* ever designed, etc.
> 
> That guy was obviously not a potential customer; in fact he went out of his way to sway the opinions of others who may be potential customers. That takes beans off the kids' dinner plates.
> I thought he went easy on him.


Well said KRONIIK: Some people don't realize or appreciate the time, money and energy spent on developing a bow like this. If one doesn't have anything good to say, why say anything? trpkovski Good name for your 18" might be the "Pocket Rocket". Good luck to you sir with this venture.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

TheRiverBottom said:


> A guy puts some straps on a treestand and guys on here jiz their pants over it....a guy engineers a unique bow and people trash him and tell him not to take it personally. What a joke.


RiverBottom: It's not what a product is, or how complicated it is. It's all about what a product does and how many people can or will use it. Sometimes simple just works better.:wink: This bow is designed to fit a smaller group of people that hike a long way or need a small bow for whatever reason. As the saying goes, to each their own. There is no reason for anyone to trash this bow.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

floridacrackr said:


> Not me...just a pic i found online of Daniel Lee Martin. I read that him and Julie are now shooting these on Brotherhood Outdoors.


I don't think Julie could even pick that bow up no less shoot it - she shoots 16lbs on all her bows.


----------



## floridacrackr (Feb 15, 2013)

MAD 6 said:


> I don't think Julie could even pick that bow up no less shoot it - she shoots 16lbs on all her bows.


I have seen them shooting other bows since I posted this.


----------



## MAD 6 (Nov 8, 2015)

trpkovski said:


> The pattern is not the same as Mathews they have a patent on DIAMOND pattern. Also it is not TWO MMathews glued together. The bow has two parallel riser plates that make the riser
> stronger than any bow ever made. The riser on all other bows flex since they are a single piece. The Gearhead is a military grade bow that is as strong or stronger than any bow ever
> produced. Hopefully you get to shoot one someday and might see what I am talking about. Thanks for comments


Thanks for clearing that up, most of us dumb hill Billy's would have gone on thinking you glued two Mathews together. Would have never guessed it's a brand spanking new bow that "mil spec quality"


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

thirdhandman said:


> Well said KRONIIK: Some people don't realize or appreciate the time, money and energy spent on developing a bow like this. If one doesn't have anything good to say, why say anything? trpkovski Good name for your 18" might be the "Pocket Rocket". Good luck to you sir with this venture.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


I think somebody already uses the name pocket rocket for their product


----------



## deadturkey (Mar 19, 2016)

I shot one a couple months ago. It shoots good but its hard to get over not feeling the string on your nose. I don't think you use a peep sight on this bow. The shop I was at has sold 3 I think.


----------



## bungeyes (Mar 28, 2012)

Can't see them getting off the ground in a hurry at that price.


----------



## DrSeuss (Apr 1, 2016)

For those that are hunting with this bow, is a 50lb T20 too slow? I'm relatively new to hunting. I went out last season with my Elite Answer and am looking for a lighter more compact bow and the Gearhead T20 seem to fit the bill perfectly. At 50 lbs and my 29" draw length, my Elite chrono's at 255 fps. I recently cranked it up to 60 lbs and I'm now shooting at 273 fps. I definitely noticed the bump to 60 lbs after a couple hours of target shooting. I'm concerned that a 60lb bow would be harder to draw if I'm in non-ideal drawing stance. I had no issues drawing my 50# elite in my tree stand.


----------



## timberelk (Jul 6, 2015)

Bump for interesting design


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

ew.


----------



## primal-bow (Jun 5, 2008)

thirdhandman said:


> well said kroniik: Some people don't realize or appreciate the time, money and energy spent on developing a bow like this. If one doesn't have anything good to say, why say anything? Trpkovski good name for your 18" might be the "*pocket rocket".* good luck to you sir with this venture.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


lol!


----------



## SilentElk (Oct 6, 2004)

Interesting design. I remember doing a solidworks design on a bow that was something like this. Ultimately, I couldn't find a significant advantage for doing so with exception that the frame would be true top to bottom which zero possiblility of leaning or such. for me, a disadvantage came when I attempted to make it a more normal ATA length at the weight began to increase. I suppose they just made a tiny ATA to compensate. Nothing wrong with that design.

Reminds me of the liberty archery bow just a little longer ATA.


----------



## BCAUFMAN (Dec 8, 2018)

I personally and went and bought the Gearhead Bow. And I was set to buy one of their target bows. I love the smoothness, the quietness and it is very comfortable to shoot. However, after switching it over to left hand I can not get a tight group. I have adjusted everything over and over. It will not group. and it will not shoot consistant.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

206Moose said:


> I think somebody already uses the name pocket rocket for their product


15 years ago I nicknamed one of the High Country bows a pocket rocket but that wasn't copywritten. :secret:There are several pocket rockets, but none that I know of for bows.


----------

